# Kisses! Pictures!



## Crystal (Sep 2, 2008)

So...I loved this picture, wanted to post it, and couldn't find anywhere I thought was appropriate. So, I created a thread, instead. 


Post your kissing pictures. 


So, you can't exactly see the other person...but I still like the picture.  

View attachment Resized 2.jpg


----------



## vermillion (Sep 3, 2008)

kissing my besties daughter...
i love her 

View attachment IMG_1118.jpg


----------



## eyesforyou (Sep 3, 2008)

vermillion said:


> kissing my besties daughter...
> i love her



GORGEOUS hair


----------



## JoyJoy (Sep 4, 2008)

I've posted this before, but it contains my favorite kissing pics. Photo booth silliness with my daughter:
View attachment 49002


----------



## charlieversion2 (Sep 4, 2008)

I like this one personally, it's fun.








... but this one is more of a shot we both like 






I approve of this thread


----------



## CAMellie (Sep 7, 2008)

View attachment 49264


Adrian and I


----------



## Crystal (Sep 7, 2008)

^ 

So precious.


----------



## knottyknicky (Sep 7, 2008)

<3


----------



## Tooz (Sep 7, 2008)

Repost, but hey.


----------



## knottyknicky (Sep 7, 2008)

Tooz said:


> Repost, but hey.





cuuuuuuuuuuute!


----------



## bmann0413 (Sep 7, 2008)

The guys kissing you gals.... are totally FREAKIN' LUCKY!


----------



## Crystal (Sep 7, 2008)

This thread is finally taking off. Yayyy.

And I agree with Lloyd. Lots of lucky guys, we have here.


----------



## KHayes666 (Sep 7, 2008)

oldy but goodie


----------



## Crystal (Sep 7, 2008)

Cheek kisses  

View attachment Jason and me resized 4.jpg


----------



## Tragdor (Sep 8, 2008)

My and my sweetie. Making out in front of Menards. That is how we roll in the Midwest


----------



## davoid23 (Sep 8, 2008)

That's me on the right.


----------



## mediaboy (Sep 8, 2008)

Do you have any videos about having a meaningful relationship? That's my fetish...


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Sep 8, 2008)

Last year...in front of Olive Garden. Tina was our photographer We don't have many kissing pics as it requires other people mostly, lol


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Sep 8, 2008)

My husband and I before we were married, when we were living 500 + miles away from eachother. We pretty much spent the weekends together in bed (hence my horrible "bed head"). Things sure have a way of changing..


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Sep 8, 2008)

ThatFatGirl said:


> My husband and I before we were married, when we were living 500 + miles away from eachother. We pretty much spent the weekends together in bed (hence my horrible "bed head"). Things sure have a way of changing..




I TOTALLY know what you mean. The year Mike and I did long distance, every time we were with each other we were making up for ALL the time we were apart. My friends and family hated us because we stayed in the bedroom so much.


----------



## bexy (Sep 8, 2008)

Do not have enough kissy pics!! Need more!!


----------



## Crystal (Sep 8, 2008)

^ Cuteness overload, ahhhh.


----------



## knottyknicky (Sep 8, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> Do not have enough kissy pics!! Need more!!



That capelet is so freaking cute!


----------



## electra99 (Sep 8, 2008)

A kiss from my trip to Budapest..... 

View attachment Dsc00019.3.jpg


----------



## bmann0413 (Sep 8, 2008)

Okay this thread is making me jealous and depressed... lol


----------



## Tina (Sep 9, 2008)

Here's Eric and me May '07, at our wedding reception. :wubu:





BigBellySSBBW said:


> Last year...in front of Olive Garden. Tina was our photographer We don't have many kissing pics as it requires other people mostly, lol



It was so great to meet you two. You're such a cute couple I had to get a kiss pic.


----------



## SummerG (Sep 9, 2008)

Gonna find my prince eventually, right?  

(this is kinda old, i've probably posted it here before)


----------



## pinkylou (Sep 9, 2008)

Cute piccies everyone  I gotta get me a smootch victim!!


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Sep 9, 2008)

I forgot about wedding pics. Got a couple smooch pics from that night too.


----------



## Happenstance (Sep 10, 2008)

With Kiyera's permission, I present you...


----------



## SupaSexi (Sep 12, 2008)

The quality sucks, but you can get the idea lol. 

View attachment Picture 1119.jpg


View attachment Picture 1124.jpg


----------



## Crystal (Sep 12, 2008)

^ Oh my. *wink*

That looks like fuuuuuuuun.


----------

